# im an idiot with hgh storage an mixing lol



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

so i got 200iu blue top hygetropin in post... in powder vials!? an bac water..

q1 do i put whole kit powder vials an all right in fridge right away or is it ok on shelf or draw until mixed? or does unmixed powdered vial need to be in fridge also right away!?

ok after storage has been explained imagine u have a retard or a idiot sat with it in fron of then slin pins bac water and powdered 8iu vial an i wanna be doing 4iu a day im or sub q split to 2 jabs or 1?

step by step guide please lol seriouse id end up jamming the thing up my ass other wise lol no only joking help please!

Also how to tell if its real an not fake? Any tips to help me tell?

cheers


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

kepp it all in the fridge at all times.

let the water in veery slowly so you dont damage the growth let it disolve dont shake it!

you can put all 4iu in on a morning when you wake up,or you can do 2 am and to pm maybe after training.

pinch skin on belly and jab it or use the delt either is fine


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

ok so it was left out on work top for like 5 hrs yesterday when it was deliverd but now its in fridge? will it be ok?

also as 8ius powdered vials how do i make it to 4ius to pin?

cheers


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

What are your reasons for starting on GH ?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Big Boy: I found this web page helpful when advising on reconstituting the GH

http://hgh.com.mx/newhgh/how_to_use.html


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

loose some excess body fat help with gains on sust cycle and hopefully help with clearer skin and recovery? why do you ask


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

ok so does this sound right!!!!!!!!!!

8iu powder vials then i pull to 8 on a slin pin of bac water pour in vial and wait till dissolved then i draw 2iu and shoot am then again pm? so thats 4iu every day in 24hrs period split 2 times!?

please can some one tell me if this is ok? and hav i mixed and dosed it ok? cheers


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

If you got 1 to 10 on the pin then yes draw 8 put it in the gh vial then draw 2 that's 2ius.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

ok so may be its in my head but i thought id check as im getting it after every jab?

very very very faint tingle in palms of hands and a rush like a surge of blood or a pump about 2 hours after jab im now jabbing 2ius am in muscle and 2ius pm in muscle!? going between quads and shoulders..........

am i imagining this or is this normal!? ive been on now for 4 days! an i swear i can feel a rush a few hours after jab of hgh?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Rush of what.. I jab at 5am and go bk to sleep till 6 so I don't know but that one hour sleep feels so long

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

2iu in muscle on waking up and 2iu post work out had to drop it back from before bed as it was keeping me up! deff not in my head i get like a mini rush pump or rush of blood and energy about 2hrs after im jab? i get it every time with out fail thought it was in my head but still getting it........ aas doesnt kik in for another week so cant be that!? basicaly after every jab ive been gettn burst of energy an a little rush about 2 hrs after an before bed shot was keepin me up as i wanted to hit gym again!


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

got up late dis morn worked late/early going to jab now! will comment back when i get the rush/pump/energy feeling! so the time can be noted


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

big boy i had this rush the 1st time i ever shot gh it was within seconds of the jab like a gabba kind of rush x10 was unreal never had it since though.some people do seem to get it but its very rare.


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

i dont mind it at all i like it just wasnt expectn it from hgh hope it stays lol


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

felling it now odd as fuk ain it?


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

feeeeeellllll thaaaat ruuuuusssshhhh comming on feel it al nite long!!!!!!!!!!!EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## m1ke_002 (Aug 18, 2012)

alright guys need abit of help please as am new to this game and dont wanna end up killing myself. ive never really had muscles my big bro got all them, now am going into bodyguarding i want to bulk up abit n tone. but where do i start? am thinking of trying Kigtropin what do i do? how much do i need? how to mix? and anyone got a good work out plan for me? sorry for sounding a knob but am a rookie. help please!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

m1ke_002 said:


> alright guys need abit of help please as am new to this game and dont wanna end up killing myself. ive never really had muscles my big bro got all them, now am going into bodyguarding i want to bulk up abit n tone. but where do i start? am thinking of trying Kigtropin what do i do? how much do i need? how to mix? and anyone got a good work out plan for me? sorry for sounding a knob but am a rookie. help please!


Start a new thread mate. And no you dont need kigtropin. Not yet. Get your diet and training down to a T , get a base then go from there.


----------



## m1ke_002 (Aug 18, 2012)

cheers mate


----------

